# Is this a good deal



## vimwiz (Nov 12, 2013)

Is this second-hand kit, including enlarger, a good deal for developing B&W at home?

Studentphotostore - Used Photographic Darkroom Equipment


----------



## ann (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you checked other places, these appear to be entry level equipment, and at least in the US one can find high end equipment for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## timor (Nov 12, 2013)

vimwiz said:


> Is this second-hand kit, including enlarger, a good deal for developing B&W at home?
> 
> Studentphotostore - Used Photographic Darkroom Equipment


Ask guys from FADU. Locate your local photo fair, local ad listings. 100 quid should get you more.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2013)

I bought my first enlarger in 1977...it was that SAME, exact design, sold under another brand! I still have the thing in a closet! Still works. It's not very fancy. For several years, it was relegated to being my contact printer light source!


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like a good deal....but, you might have to get a better enlarging lens. Nikkor or Rodenstock. 
Too bad you don't live here in US, I've turned away free enlargers that at one time were very high end.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 14, 2013)

10 months ago i was offered 4 enlargers for free turned them down because i had no room, 6 months ago my son went in the army now i have room :x


----------



## timor (Nov 14, 2013)

gsgary said:


> 10 months ago i was offered 4 enlargers for free turned them down because i had no room, 6 months ago my son went in the army now i have room :x


So, do you want to print ?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 14, 2013)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > 10 months ago i was offered 4 enlargers for free turned them down because i had no room, 6 months ago my son went in the army now i have room :x
> ...



Yes i will be in the near future


----------



## vimwiz (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah the reason im looking into deals like this is because its expensive for printing here (£6 for 24 in the smallest size, more for 1 hour service, scan, etc...)


----------

